# A few violations



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

How good does steel conduct?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The EMT as dummy fuses I've seen before, as well as copper pipe. The fender washers on the transformer flags puzzles me. Why do you suppose they felt the need to use fender washers there?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Somebody went to a lot of effort to put an MBJ in that sub when they didn't even need one.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

See this all the time. The holes are 1/2" and the lugs fall into the holes.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> See this all the time. The holes are 1/2" and the lugs fall into the holes.


I don't have occasion to open many transformers that are already commissioned, so I havn't seen this. I crimp terminals on, so I guess I don't have this issue. I just use a terminal with the same size hole as whatever I'm bolting it to.

Thanks for sharing your pictures and your commentary! We love pictures!


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

In my area the GEC needs to be continuos from the electrode, through the EGC bond then onto XO.
This is why I always do my equipment bond with a 'feed through' lug.

I'm not even sure if two lugs under on bolt is legal, never seen that either


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> In my area the GEC needs to be continuos from the electrode


I assume this is a local code or a local inspectors WANT. No real reason for that practice that I can see.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

> In my area the GEC needs to be continuos from the electrode, through the EGC bond then onto XO.
> This is why I always do my equipment bond with a 'feed through' lug.


I agree with Brian, there is no requirement in the NEC for running the GEC continious as you have discribed.



> I assume this is a local code or a local inspectors WANT.


It must be what the inspector wants to see. Utah has no State or Local amendments to the NEC.

Chris


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Dummy Fuses*



MDShunk said:


> The EMT as dummy fuses I've seen before, as well as copper pipe. The fender washers on the transformer flags puzzles me. Why do you suppose they felt the need to use fender washers there?


Dummy Fuses here:

http://www.connex-electronics.com/html/products/bussmann/bif_pdfs/dummy_fuse.pdf


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Dummy Fuses here:
> 
> http://www.connex-electronics.com/html/products/bussmann/bif_pdfs/dummy_fuse.pdf


:thumbup: And, in case there's any doubt, they have stamped on them "THIS IS NOT A FUSE". I've seen them used from time to time do disconnect the neutral along with the hots, without actually fusing the neutral. The "EMT dummy fuse" is a no-go, though.


----------



## sundogusa (Jan 22, 2007)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Dummy Fuses here:
> 
> http://www.connex-electronics.com/html/products/bussmann/bif_pdfs/dummy_fuse.pdf



Thanks Joe! We use these for 240V grounded B circuits.


----------

